# not so next day delivery



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

looking forward to using the fireball hydrophobic snow foam on the car in the morning if i have time before collecting the caravan, thought it would be good for giving that a coat too before setting off

would have done this yesterday, but the next business day delivery option took two days to arrive, so might have to wait till i return now


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

npinks said:


> looking forward to using the fireball hydrophobic snow foam on the car in the morning if i have time before collecting the caravan, thought it would be good for giving that a coat too before setting off
> 
> would have done this yesterday, but the next business day delivery option took two days to arrive, so might have to wait till i return now


Hi Nick,

First of all let me apologise for the order not being sent on the same day it was ordered, we are currently short staffed due to staff Holidays after organising Waxstock.

We will be in touch to refund the difference in your DPD delivery cost, your order was sent on a next day delivery service when it was picked.

Dave


----------

